# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > LINUX >  Установка Линукса.

## Большой Брат

А может кнонибуть знает можно ли установить линукс на флэшку и потом с неё грузиться. А вот так вдруг переходить сразу не хочеться.

----------


## radio666

...слышал о таком. Можно. Но бивис должен поддерживать загрузку с Usb...
...тока нафига это нада? ...лучше взять отдельный жоский для линуха... ...старенький... ...гигов 20 за глаза!... ...и без шуму и пыли дёргать шлейфы... ГЫ-ГЫ ...никада в жизни ничё не потеряешь, и протестишь в рабочем режиме!

----------


## Большой Брат

Ага щас . У меня ноут бук так что особо шлейфами не разбросаешся. Да и привод у меня накрылся ( С ужасом думаю о том когда накроется винда тогда то что делать ) А может есть дистрибутив винды который можно загрузить с флэшки :-) Там например Win 3.1  или как там его звали. Так что выход один Линукс и на флэшке. Только у меня бивис с флэшки грвузиться не будет. Я вот что придумал а что если например стартовать линукс будет с флоппи а остольное загружать с флэшки такое возможно?

----------


## Ice

Есть, Windows XPE...правда грузится с CD 
А вот про установку винды на флэшку -->ТЫЦ<--

----------


## Большой Брат

:( Так я вас про линукс спрашивал с начала лайв сиди й у меня есть. И идея при винду с флэшки хотя и моя , но тем неменее бред. Так кто нибудь из читающих знает что нить.:confused:

----------


## DEL

Есть у меня один замечастельный CD - гружу оттуда winXP на любую машину где даже нету винта а если винт есть и просто дал сбой то мосно с диска его прогнать утилитами всяко разными - подлечить. дисочек даже позволяет сеть поддерживать. Нужная штука рекомендую всем!
будет время выложу образ

----------


## DEL

а по Линуксу скажу так - один мой знакомый его ник здесь NEP ставил winXP и linux на один винт а при загрузке компа просто выбирал нужную ему систему

----------


## berg

Господа, Это правда - на винт с виндами можно вторую операционку поставить Linux и он установит Вам менеджер загрузки в котором Вы в графическом режиме сможете выбирать какую ОС Вам загружать - правильную или виндовоз... Если не понравится Linux - дегко можно его удалить с винта, главное помнить о том, что виндовоз не поддерживает другие файловые системы, кроме своих, а Linux поддерживает очень много. Поэтому винт потом легко можно подготовить чтобы его снова увидела винда. А еще можно устанавливать Linux прямо из Инета... Вот так... ;-) Читайте маны - они рулез!!!

----------


## overwriter

Начал с вопроса.. закончил утверждением.. ты что здесь хотел этим сказать то?

----------


## Nep

:))
для установки двух систем на один винт необходим менеджер загрузки, в принципе он необходим и для установки только линукс системы :)
к примеру можно привести: grub, lilo, asploader , для Windows - это Acronis OS Selector (основанный на том же asploader)

при установки Linux систем с установочного диска с этим проблем не возникает, т.к.  установщик linux всегда предлогает установить загрузчик.

самым простым вариантом является установка Lilo.
2 минуты работы и всё работает

если же вы ставили линукс не с диска а руками собираете себе свою сборку, то проблем тоже никаких нет. ставим готовый лило и прописываем конфиги, дальше необольшие манипуляции и всё работает

я думаю berg своим утверждением хотел сказать, что научился ставить загрузчик :) а на счёт установки из Инета, то это прерогатива систем gentoo, ubuntu и kubuntu, хотя и перечисленных рекомендую gentoo, т.к. сиcтема отличается свое сложностью и с правильным подходом становится довольно интересной к изучению, что способствует получению новых навыков...

----------


## Oleg

Народ такая фигня получается: Надо Linux RedHat 3.0 поставить на амд птерон 280. проблема в том что при установке он не находит SATA винт. (а другого винта нету). что делать? как научить видеть SATA? ну и вообще железо : видяху и тп. Понимаю версия линуха старая но нужна именно она!
Кто знает подскажите, плиииз!

----------


## Botanig

Как поставить FreeBSD на один винт с Windows. Винда уже стоит, не будет ли порчи винды если я  еще поставлю фряху?

----------


## kestlx

> Как поставить FreeBSD на один винт с Windows. Винда уже стоит, не будет ли порчи винды если я  еще поставлю фряху?


есть свободное место на винте не размеченноеИ
если нету отрежь чем нить(тот же партишен маджик). 
потом в процессе установки в загрузчике пропишешь свою винду и усе =))..

----------


## ckill

Для тех кто любит эсперименты с ОС предлагаю ставит сперва WMware Workstation и творить без вреда для здоровья

----------


## harry-plotter

Народ. Привет всем!
У меня праблемка. Скопировал MandrakeLinux 10 (4 cd) на болванки, а теперь с них не могу установить. То есть диски не определяютс как установочный. А оригинальные диски уже отдал. Как модно установить с тех что есть. Памагите плиz! Буду очень признателен.

----------


## kestlx

Если есть возможность спокойно качать(анлим), то сливай отсюда..
MANDRIVA 2007 FREE
http://www.mandriva.com/ru/download/free

----------


## mmikel

> А может кнонибуть знает можно ли установить линукс на флэшку и потом с неё грузиться. А вот так вдруг переходить сразу не хочеться.


попробуй slax (http://www.slax.org)

----------


## jurik_h

> А может кнонибуть знает можно ли установить линукс на флэшку и потом с неё грузиться. А вот так вдруг переходить сразу не хочеться.


Купи в Линукс центре Мандрива Флэш и не парься.

----------


## bobuch

> Так я вас про линукс спрашивал с начала лайв сиди й у меня есть. И идея при винду с флэшки хотя и моя , но тем неменее бред. Так кто нибудь из читающих знает что нить.:confused:


_http://www.xakep.ru/magazine/xa/097/046/1.asp

статейка про установку на флеху и выньды и пингвина сразу.

----------

